# TTTF Performance in the Shade?



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

This year for my overseed I purchased from The Hogan Company and got a TTTF mix of Rebounder, Hemi, and Hot Rod. I have a small yard about 1,500 total square feet. I have about 300 square feet in my yard that is mostly shade. My question is since this area is so small should I just go with the seed I have and throw it in the shade area? Or should I get a TTTF shade mix for this area? I just can't seem to justify getting a 5 pound bag of seed for such a small area.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I remember a thread a while back where someone did some test plots in shade of TTTF. They used a few cultivars and assumed there would be a big difference between them. Then they really didnt follow up bc they said they all did great, even the ones not considered shade tolerant. I would just try it and see. If it doesnt work well order something with Rowdy and Valkyrie in it which are rated the best. I am helping my neighbor reno his shady yard in all TTTF and Hogan recommended those in the mix. Also added Titanium 2LS.


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

@gm560 Interesting I will have to search the forum and see if I can find that post. Where did you get Titanium 2LS? I saw The Hogan Company had Rowdy and Valkyrie but didn't see Titanium 2LS on their website. Maybe I'll add in GTO if they don't have Titanium 2LS.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

This is it. Looks like he did use more shade tolerant varieties but looks like Rebounder did pretty well in shade trials, too.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1194

Hogan mentioned Titanium to me and I took the suggestion. I actually asked about 4th millennium bc I have seen people have so much success with it. He said he has trouble with consistency of 4th Millenium and said Titanium would be a good alternative. Looked at my label and I have GTO, too. I know nothing about TTTF and explained my neighbor's sitch to him and blindly took his suggestions.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

@Dtree Here you go: https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100106/titanium-2-ls-tall-fescue

I just ordered a 50% Titanium 2LS, 40% Traverse 2 SRP, and 10% Bluebank Kentucky Bluegrass for my renovation from Superseedstore. Those 3 cultivars are amongst the best in the transition zone for shaded areas. Know that Virginia Tech recommends 10% KBG in a TTTF lawn for strength and repairability.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

I agree with @gm560 that it probably doesn't matter and I would just go with what you have.

For conversation sake I Was just looking at the 2013-2017 final NTEP report

Rowdy is tops with excellent ground cover and a mean quality of 7.1

The LSD is 1.0

I couldn't find any rowdy to buy online so I started looking at the next tier

This includes:

Valkyrie, 4th millienium, titanium 2ls, firecracker sls, and traverse sls. All score 6.2-6.4 in quality rating with varying ratings of seedling vigor and ground cover

I decided to go with firecracker and 4th millienium from united seeds as it was easily available

Rebounder = 5.7 
Hemi = 5.3
Hot rod = 5.0


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I just ordered my fall overseed mix from Hogan... 5% Blue Note KBG, 5% Midnight KBG, Rhizing Moon 22.5%, Valkyrie 22.5%, Titanium 2LS 22.5 and Rowdy 22.5%. Looking forward to seeing how it does.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

FWIW I have Pennington signature TTTF and a mix of sun/shade and the TTTF in the shade did much better than the TTTF in full sun up to this point. The full sun areas got smoked in some spots whereas the shaded areas held steady.


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the responses I'll probably end up purchasing a small amount of shade TTTF mix.


----------

